# My Ferragamo pink wallet



## dotty8

I thought I'd share this... my cute Ferragamo small wallet / cardholder from Venice  (I use it as a wallet for my small bags). I got it a few months ago, but forgot to post it here


----------



## dotty8

It goes well also with my latest Ferragamo perfume and pink Bow bag


----------



## baghabitz34

dotty8 said:


> I thought I'd share this... my cute Ferragamo small wallet / cardholder from Venice  (I use it as a wallet for my small bags). I got it a few months ago, but forgot to post it here
> 
> View attachment 5319816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319819


Such a pretty pink, congrats! Does it have card slots or a bill compartment?


----------



## dotty8

baghabitz34 said:


> Such a pretty pink, congrats! Does it have card slots or a bill compartment?



Thank you!  It does, actually... three inside and one on the back.


----------



## parijang

Very beautiful indeed!


----------



## dotty8

parijang said:


> Very beautiful indeed!



Thank you


----------

